# oregon biker critically injured



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't know if anyone posted this, pray for her, she is actually a doctor.BikePortland.org » Blog Archive » Collision on Hwy 101 south of Cannon Beach results in critical injury - UPDATED


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow I hope she makes it. Going to do the coast ride in September hoping for less trafic. But you never know> I will say aprayer for her.


----------

